# Greetings SailNetters - A very brief intro . . .



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Although we have owned many boats since the early 80's, both sail and power. I’ve been posting in SailNet forums since Oct, 2004 - just after making an offer on our last boat, a Nauticat 33, Pilothouse motorsailer. My purpose for joining was perhaps the same reason many members have . . . to learn more about the sport of sailing and share sailing experiences with others who have similar passions.

My wife and I have had lots of fun times on the last boat - but unfortunately, some not so fun moments also - due to her fears of heeling. In spite of my attempts at acclimating her during the past four years to the joys of sailing, we ultimately decided to sell her. We are presently considering various choices for our primary vessel. Most certainly, whether the primary or secondary boat, another sailboat will be one of them.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Holla, my nombre es, Manuel Horta de Silva Pinto de la Guerra Y Albarran de Hoyo.

I am small man with much hair in body, and have moustache. I live in damp basement in Cuidad Conchita, and I have dial up connection, to my basement..

I like sailing and hate fake people , I also want World peace.

I sign here under the name of Giulietta which means in my Country of Chile, a man that is well provided in the area bellow the waist in the front....but also sails very well and is great muchacho, embora some idiots here piss him off with mad emails amd pm's...but he ignores them..

Giulietta is my heroi, from life, Giulietta is a very pretty handsome extraordinaire sailor from Portugal, a very nice country by the way.

Giulietta is like the Zorro of the seas, the Knight Rider of the ocean..the Robin Hood of the water....the Wyat Earp of the Ocean...and also very good sailor and also very pretty..when I am big man (not in height because I am pequeno) I want to be like Giulietta...not ugly like CD, bad breath like SD dumb as SA or dusty and old and geriatic as Cam...

One day...I will be like yeem...

Please send photografia for my sailnet member coleection


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Chuckles 
Um, I'm a Cat with a 'tache and plenty of attitude because I like Cat(amaran's).


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

chucklesR said:


> I'm a Cat with a 'tache and plenty of attitude because I like Cat(amaran's).


Chickles that is just plain dumb....posting what we like as an avatar??

So I would have to put a vagina as my avatar????

And with a moustache??? You are very very silly..a Vagina with moustache...that is Bin Ladens Siter....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

TB,
See what you've started now, you've got the Giuster wound up! You would think after all this time you would have learned your lesson.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

There's a method to my madness te . . .


----------



## jimmyb116 (Feb 20, 2007)

I was a happy boat owner with a great and cute wife and lovely 6 year old girl and a dog. but after spending the last 4 days grinding all the old bottom paint off, I am a grumpy old man with a boat for sale and a divorce pending.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

A new sailnet record-ONE serious post! A neeew loooow. the only thing remarkable about it is that TB would start an eminently worthwhile and informative thread while the Mad Hatter of Herring was actively posting. We'll just chalk it up to a temporary lapse in judgement.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey, where am I, and what’s all this about, Is this where you old farts come to hide, and tell lies.
I am a wealthy sailboat owner with money to burn and a couple of pots to piss in; my boat is better than any other boat, because it is mine. Now I must go and return to the lovely job of cleaning all the scale and stuff out of the poo pipes, I refuse to throw them out and put in new ones, I could afford it if I wanted to I am just being green, actually I feel a bit green.


----------



## GreenEgg (Mar 23, 2008)

_
My wife and I have had lots of fun times on the last boat - but unfortunately, some not so fun moments also - due to her fears of heeling. In spite of my attempts at acclimating her during the past four years to the joys of sailing, we ultimately decided to sell her._

You sold your wife? 

Wow, that's harsh.

My husband and I sail a 21' Sirius on the Ottawa river. 
He had a Northern 25' when we met, thousands or years ago.
He is a much better sailer than I am.

Dreams......We are sick of winter, and hope to purchase a live aboard boat 28-34', to keep in Florida, staying there between Nov. and March every year, until we retire.
I'll learn more about sailing, and he'll learn more about motors and repairs, and one day we can cruise.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Inexperienced Sailor Wannabe*

Hello sailors! Several years ago, I attended a charity auction and purchased a one day sailing lesson. I fell in love with sailing and vowed to find a boat, learn to sail and spend many countless hours sailing into my sunset years. I did a great deal of internet homework on sailboat manufacturers, types, and models of sailboats. I finally decided on two or three makes that I thought were quality built crafts. I began searching want ads in the paper and online for used boats, and when out driving, was constantly on the lookout for boats with "For Sale" signs. I walked the docks of the local marinas. I finally found the boat I thought was destined to be mine on Ebay. After quick negotiations, I owned a 1975 Chrysler 22 swing keel. She hadn't seen the water in over a year and was sitting on her original trailer, that had been sitting neglected, rusting in a field for years, bent frame, with no lights and a worn out hitch. I was happy with my purchase. I started on her renovation/restoration. The first thing that had to be done, was the renovation of the trailer. The trailer repair and renovation is complete and it looks almost new, and the boat is on the hard currently undergoing gelcoat blister repair as a result of too many years sitting in warm Texas lakes with no barrier coating. I have yet to actually sail her as I put her in the water only once when I bought her to check for leaks. I have had many kind sailors offer to help me learn to sail and I plan to take them up on their offers. I reside just outside the Ft.Worth/Dallas area in north central Texas. If there are any other Chrysler owners in the area that would like to correspond, let me hear from you. If there are any other new or experienced sailors interested in helping out a newbie, give me a shout. I look forward to many happy years of trailer sailing the lakes of Texas. Thank goodness spring is here!! Have a great day!!! TxAggie


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

I started sailing with a Venture 21 and went from there. I currently have an oldie but goodie 47 yr old classic yawl.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Been on many types of boats, but love sailing. Bought my first boat in 2006.

GreenEgg welcome aboard. 

I'm still wondering what TB is up to.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Txaggie,
Welcome as well. We've got quite a few members from Texas and they all know how to sail, except CruisingDad who'd rather cook. We keep him around anyway. (g)


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Sway,

You can't sail a Catalina. 

Welcome Txaggie

You joined 4 years ago, what kept you from posting?


----------



## dawnhoff (Mar 1, 2007)

*You bought a WHAT!*

Ok, you asked&#8230;

I grew up 400 miles from the nearest ocean, and was always interested in these things called sailboats, but had never even seen one up close. Even after attending UMass Boston and living north of the harbor I had little opportunity to sail. One day my boss asked me if I would like to go out on his 32' Hunter and for some strange reason I said yes. That was 5 years ago and I still remember that first time at the helm, a 10 knot breeze at my back, the sails full and that sailboat coming alive under my feet. I was totally hooked.

Like Txaggle I cruised eBay and dreamed of someday. Then last January I found her. Up for bid by a charity, 4 hours to go and no bids. It didn't matter that she was sitting on blocks on Long Island (250 miles away); I had no trailer, and had no real idea of her condition. I had to bid on her, $202.50. Four hours later I owned her, a 1969 Venture 21, owned by the same family all her life and almost total unmodified, The story of bring her to Boston is best left for later (after the pain goes away).

Last year my sons and I rebuilt the swing keel and rudder, installed all new wiring and painted the interior. This year she gets all new running rigging, VHF (from the Sailnet store) and ground tackle. We hope to launch her from Winthrop, Ma in June.

I will be 58 in July, my sailing time is still measured in hours and I sometimes still wonder what possessed me to buy this thing that takes all my spare time and money. I enjoy the hours spent working on her and I have met many wonderful people all eager to give me advice.

She's is definitely changed my life


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard Dawnhoff...wait till next year when you get 3ft.-itis if you think it is bad now!!


----------



## GreenEgg (Mar 23, 2008)

denby said:


> Been on many types of boats, but love sailing. Bought my first boat in 2006.
> 
> GreenEgg welcome aboard.
> 
> I'm still wondering what TB is up to.


Thanks for the welcome, Denby.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

denby said:


> I'm still wondering what TB is up to.


So am I denby . . . so am I.


----------

